

Alexis Ohanian: How to make a splash in social media (video) - jackchristopher
http://www.ted.com/talks/alexis_ohanian_how_to_make_a_splash_in_social_media.html?awesm=on.ted.com_344I&utm_medium=on.ted.com-copypaste&utm_source=direct-on.ted.com&utm_content=site-basic

======
nfnaaron
"It's OK to lose control."

+1 for that.

